# can you soften Red Heart Super Saver Yarn?



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

I am crocheting an afghan in a cool Banana Berry multi yarn (Red Heart Super Saver). I love the colors, but it is so "not soft". Is there a way to soften it by washing it?
Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## noelwright (Feb 1, 2012)

my friend makes prayer shawls with red heart and says if you wash it with fabric softener and dry it in the dryer it softens up as nice as the "expensive" soft yarns. It is important not to overdry this yarn.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Most Red Heart yarns are course to work with.
But yes indeed the yarn softens when you wash the finished project.
I just add a bit of fabric softener to the rinse cycle (not really needed, but I prefer to).


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> I am crocheting an afghan in a cool Banana Berry multi yarn (Red Heart Super Saver). I love the colors, but it is so "not soft". Is there a way to soften it by washing it?
> Thanks!
> Lisa


I don't like Red Heart Supersaver yarn anymore. I have some of the old stuff stored and it is nice and soft, not like they make it nowadays. There are lots of other yarns out there to use...do you have a Michael's or JoAnns? Both have weekly coupons and both accept each other's coupons. You will pay 40%-50% off the price. 
Also look at other yarns...I believe Red Heart has a "Soft" yarn which is nice, Bernat has "Waverly" nice and soft.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

sherimorphis said:


> LHODGE said:
> 
> 
> > I am crocheting an afghan in a cool Banana Berry multi yarn (Red Heart Super Saver). I love the colors, but it is so "not soft". Is there a way to soften it by washing it?
> ...


P.S. "Pound of Love" is a knitting worsted, acrylic, 4 skeins rolled into one large skein and with a 50% off coupon you pay $3.50...can't beat that price and it's nice and soft. I made a beautiful baby blanket out of the "Antique White".


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

Honestly, I was drawn to the pattern and colors of the one I bought. I am not sure the Banana Berry comes in another yarn. I will finish what I am doing (I only have about 10 in done so far) and try washing it. Thanks!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> Honestly, I was drawn to the pattern and colors of the one I bought. I am not sure the Banana Berry comes in another yarn. I will finish what I am doing (I only have about 10 in done so far) and try washing it. Thanks!


Oh I know attraction LOL I hope it will soften in a wash for you after so much wonderful work going into it.


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought Red Heart was softer before but thought it was just my memory!
I do like Pound of Love a lot, but my local stores just carry the traditional "baby" colors, I wanted something a bit different for this project.
I am the "queen " of 50% off coupons...lol!
Thanks for the tips!



sherimorphis said:


> sherimorphis said:
> 
> 
> > LHODGE said:
> ...


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

Love the picture of you doggies! Italian greyhounds?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> Honestly, I was drawn to the pattern and colors of the one I bought. I am not sure the Banana Berry comes in another yarn. I will finish what I am doing (I only have about 10 in done so far) and try washing it. Thanks!


You will be pleased with it after washing :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> I thought Red Heart was softer before but thought it was just my memory!
> I do like Pound of Love a lot, but my local stores just carry the traditional "baby" colors, I wanted something a bit different for this project.
> I am the "queen " of 50% off coupons...lol!
> Thanks for the tips!
> ...


Red Heart WAS softer before.
I don't know how they changed it, 
but I am thinking that because of cutbacks and such, 
they may have deleted the step of pre-washing before sent out to market.
Why else would the yarn actually soften after WE wash it the first time?

My local stores only carry the baby pastels in the Pound of Love as well.  :roll:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I wash my Red Heart SS with a bunch of tennis balls. At least 2, plus fabric softner. Do not over dry and it is very soft. I think that they put some kind of sizing in the yarn so that it is easier for them to work with. You know like a brand new Man's shirt. So ruff it could stand all by its self...


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I wash my Red Heart SS with a bunch of tennis balls. At least 2, plus fabric softner. Do not over dry and it is very soft. I think that they put some kind of sizing in the yarn so that it is easier for them to work with. You know like a brand new Man's shirt. So ruff it could stand all by its self...


Good to know then because that does keep me away from buying it. I knit Christmas stockings and did like to use Red Heart for that.


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

I will try to pry some tennis balls away from my dog LOL! (I would use new ones!) Interesting. I bought this yarn at Walmart. Is it possible that they ship different grades of yarn to different stores?


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

it's true just wash it,don't know what they put in the yarn plastic bottles ? it's all I can afford right now.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Red Heart does make some beautiful variegated colors... I made an afghan in "Melonberry" that looks like a tropical sunset, very beautiful... it is stiff at first but softens up when washed and dried, as others have said. Best of luck!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> I am crocheting an afghan in a cool Banana Berry multi yarn (Red Heart Super Saver). I love the colors, but it is so "not soft". Is there a way to soften it by washing it?
> Thanks!
> Lisa


I soak Red Heart in fabric softener before I block it. It comes out just fine.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

What about washing the yarn before knittng? I.m thinking putting the skeins in laundry bags. I will try it this weekend


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

Try using hair conditioner in the rinse water. I find that helps.


----------



## janetbasset (Feb 2, 2012)

I use Red Heart on and off, and I find some skiens seem softer than others. But I always wash and add fabric softner in rinse cycle and for added assurity I add a fabric softner sheet in dryer. Works everytime for me. Good luck and happy crafting. :thumbup:


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes ma'am, when you wash use Woolite and Downy or other liquid fabric softener. But not too much. It will soften up nicely. Be sure not to dry it for too long on too high a temperature. I use permanent press cycle both in washer and dryer. If you dry at too high a temp it will more or less kill the yarn and it will get stiff. I have afghans and sweaters made from Red Heart that are over 25 years old, they are still soft.


----------



## MissPennie (Nov 23, 2011)

Clelita said:


> What about washing the yarn before knittng? I.m thinking putting the skeins in laundry bags. I will try it this weekend


I was wondering about that too. Please let us know how it turns out! Thanks.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

All the projects that I have made with Red Heart have been very nice and soft after washing. I have used the Banana Berry in one of my afghans and it turned out beautiful.


----------



## ConnieD (Nov 12, 2011)

You can just run an iron over the top (without touching the yarn) with the steam high and it will soften right up!


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Please try Red Heart "Love" yarn. It is super soft and you will love it. I have now made this my primary yarn to work with. The basic Red Heart is very course and hard, but this is much better. It is also sold on their website. I can purchase from WalMart, but it is not sold at all Walmart's that I've been too. I guarantee you you will be 100% satisfied with this yarn.


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I guess there is hope!


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I use Red Heart Super Saver all the time. I made 12 scarves for Xmas and many of the recipients asked how I got the yarn so soft and smelling sooooo good. After finishing the item, I wash a short time in cold water with just a little detergent and then rinse with fabric softener. I think the end product is great and so do my recipients. Good luck. Nanette


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have stopped using Red Heart because it is rough and not soft any longer.
Moved on to others like Caron, Pound of Love, Vanna.
And use coupons to add to my stash.
But I did see Red Heart has something new, Soft ??. Haven't tried it yet.
Yes washing softens it but it is never cuddley soft.
There have been other posts about RH, use the search button and you can read those also.
Linda


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

When Red Heart used to make the yarn it went thru a steam cycle which it doesn't anymore. I like to steam my projects because they always soften up. There was a video not that long ago about the process that Red Heart does when they make their yarns. I'll look for it.

Edited to add: My avatar picture is a balero made with acrylic yarn that has a thread of metalic in it. I was very scratchy until I steamed it a few times. Now I don't notice the metalic thread. I love to wear it because it is soft and add a great look when worn with a pair of jeans (really dresses things up).


----------



## Candykiss02 (Nov 5, 2011)

I use Red Heart "Soft" instead and it's so much better. I refuse to buy Red Heart Super Saver. It's very scratchy and I knit and crochet mostly for babies. I'd never put Super Saved near any baby, washed or not ...


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

ooooh, thank you for asking this.
I too am working on a sweater with RedHeart and have been trying to figure out why it feels so stiff, even more so than the ball of it. I even changed needles thinking it was sizing or tension. 
Now I cant wait to wash it.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> I am crocheting an afghan in a cool Banana Berry multi yarn (Red Heart Super Saver). I love the colors, but it is so "not soft". Is there a way to soften it by washing it?
> Thanks!
> Lisa


I find that steaming with an iron about an inch away from the knitted fabric softens anything, I use that technique to even out the stitches and also block to shape, you may try this before the washing method because it is less work, I think. I hope it works for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I made an afghan for my grandson. It wasn't soft, so I washed it and used LOTS of fabric softener in the rinse, then a sheet in the dryer. The aroma just about knocked out his parents! He LOVED it! Now, whenever it needs to be washed, he brings it to my house for a bath and refresher and takes it home soft and smelly! We have a good laugh all over again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It has seemed to me that sometimes the color of the yarn makes a difference in the softness. Could that be true? I once made two pinafores - one light blue and one orange. The light blue was as soft as the color - but the orange was rough to the touch. I have the same thing now - soft light green and harsh navy. Could it be the dye? Has anyone else had this experience? Does anyone know if the dye could do that? Thanks!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

My trick for soften yarn (or sweaters that scratch when you wear it) ... buy the cheapest shampoo hair rinse you can find at Dollar Tree or Dollarama or Zellers and dissolve 1 tablespoon (15ml) in a big glass of warm water and pour into your washing machine for rinse cycle. It will do the job perfectly.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> I am crocheting an afghan in a cool Banana Berry multi yarn (Red Heart Super Saver). I love the colors, but it is so "not soft". Is there a way to soften it by washing it?
> Thanks!
> Lisa


If you steam press the afghan it will get amazingly soft. Just don't put the iron directly on the yarn, but slightly above it. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It washes up beautifully, I have a afghan made from Red Heart Super saver and its so nice and soft.. I love to cuddle under it and watch tv.. Don't worry about your afghan it will be wonderful.. I'm going to have to google that 'banana berry' and see what it looks like... I loved the raspbery, brown and cream one.. also there is one that looks like chocolate mint..


LHODGE said:


> Honestly, I was drawn to the pattern and colors of the one I bought. I am not sure the Banana Berry comes in another yarn. I will finish what I am doing (I only have about 10 in done so far) and try washing it. Thanks!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It has seemed to me that sometimes the color of the yarn makes a difference in the softness. Could that be true? I once made two pinafores - one light blue and one orange. The light blue was as soft as the color - but the orange was rough to the touch. I have the same thing now - soft light green and harsh navy. Could it be the dye? Has anyone else had this experience? Does anyone know if the dye could do that? Thanks!


YES! I've been making slippers from I Love This Yarn, and every color is different from the others as far as softness and body. Thought I was losing it.


----------



## ladyann442 (Feb 7, 2011)

You can put the skeins in Knee-hi stockings, tie a knot and then wash and dry through wash. You just have to let them set a couple of days to completely dry throughout. No unraveling.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Most Red Heart yarns are course to work with.
> But yes indeed the yarn softens when you wash the finished project.
> I just add a bit of fabric softener to the rinse cycle (not really needed, but I prefer to).


Many of the red heart yarns are soft - the super saver version is very harsh. may be softened by washing


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I looked up your yarn.. I can see why you like it so much...its going to be perfect for spring and summer..or to cheer any room up... its so popular they have 4 skeins on ebay right now and the price is up to over 22 dollars... thats a bit overboard..lol


----------



## Rhonda L (Mar 1, 2011)

I found a hint of when you wash your finished item, wash using a hair conditioner containing stearalkonium chloride (huh?, right!) and baby shampoo. I found a hair conditioner at the dollar store with a similar ( I think) ingredient and it did soften it up. Still doesn't feel like I Love This Yarn or Pound of Love yarn but was better. Hope this helps!


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

ladyann442 said:


> You can put the skeins in Knee-hi stockings, tie a knot and then wash and dry through wash. You just have to let them set a couple of days to completely dry throughout. No unraveling.


What a great tip!
Thanks for posting it for us.


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

Red Heart DOES have a yarn called "Soft". Special Olympics is using it this year for their Scarf Project and it IS soft.
Thanks for the tip about wwashing the other yarn with fabric softener! :thumbup:


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just finished an infant sweater and hat using RH SS green tea. Love the color but the yarn is so very stiff. Like all else I will wash before gifting. I prefer the Pound of love. Used 2 strands of the denim for an afghan for GS in college. He was impressed with the softness. Used the same pattern for a baby blanket that time using Caron Jumbo Prints, baby rainbow and their baby blue. Caron pounds come in a variety of colors. This is very soft too. The local A. C. Moore carries many of them.


sherimorphis said:


> sherimorphis said:
> 
> 
> > LHODGE said:
> ...


----------



## susiq (Dec 10, 2011)

Put your finished garment in the dryer with a very wet towel and it will
soften and block. Add fringe after.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> I am crocheting an afghan in a cool Banana Berry multi yarn (Red Heart Super Saver). I love the colors, but it is so "not soft". Is there a way to soften it by washing it?
> Thanks!
> Lisa


I've made lots of afghans out of it. I guess I don't worry about the softness since afghans are pretty much sofa decorations where I live. I made one for my stepsister, and she's thrilled with it. I knit placements from it, have washed them multiple times, and they still seem scratchy. I just don't use Super Saver for anything that goes next to my skin. It's too bad, since their color selection is awesome. Red Heart Soft is my choice for garments.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

What everone is saying about washing in fabric softener is right! If you can find one that has the AloeVera in it is is twice as nice! Be sure to post pictures wheen you are done!


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad you asked that question. I am knitting an afghan with the same yarn and find the yarn stiff. Hopefully after washing we will both have a soft afghan. Mine is for my grandsons birthday.


----------



## big si (Feb 3, 2012)

I do machine knitting and these yarns get realy stiff even with a loose knit. I found that pressing them with a steam iron with a lot of steam blocked to size. Try a sample. Knit a strip then iron half then throw it in the washer & dryer. after washing you will find a difference and be able to judge what gives the result you prefer.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Red Heart softens up nicely when washed & dried. Some of the colors feel coarser than others when you're working with them, but they wash very well. I've used solids & ombres in one project, and even though one felt different from the other before washing, after washing, they both felt soft.

I've used Pound of Love, and the thickness of the yarn was different for different colors. That was a problem when I made an baby blanket using white & the light green. The green was much heavier than the white, and when I sewed the blocks together, it didn't come out the way I expected. The white blocks were thinner than the green. I had planned to give this to a friend as a baby gift, but I ended up donating it to charity and using Red Heart for my gift. It came out much nicer.


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

Washing just causes little balls.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I have tried everything and not been able to get it very soft. However I know the color you are using as I have used it and it is beautiful.


----------



## natknits (Dec 10, 2011)

If they put recycled content from bottles in the yarn it wouldn't make a difference. That plastic has been manufactured into pellets about the size of lima beans but thinner, and it goes into a mix of lots of ingredients, about which I know zero. I would think they would want to promote this yarn as an environmentally green act of responsibility. 

BUT, maybe recycling isn't an advantage in yarn purchased at a regular store. Lots of us on this site seem to enjoy recycling yarn from already created pieces.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

It spends on how you wash it. I ususally just soak mine in my big laundty sink, or washer. Then run it on delicate cycle to wring it out a bit. I lay it by the heater to dry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Great idea! It sounds like that might work as a general fabric softener, too.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

if you have a food steamer, just place two skeins of red heart super saver in the top and steam for 5 minutes. let cool and air dry and you are ready to knit with the soft super saver yarn of years past. no washing and drying needed. no conditioner needed. you're just adding the step red heart omitted. problem solved. now you can knit with your soft red heart yarn.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> I am crocheting an afghan in a cool Banana Berry multi yarn (Red Heart Super Saver). I love the colors, but it is so "not soft". Is there a way to soften it by washing it?
> Thanks!
> Lisa


If it's not soft enough after washing you can steam it also to soften it. Just don't actually touch the yarn with the iron because it will melt!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Hey, thanks! That sounds like a real winner! I'm going to try that!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

The softer the yarn, the more it tends to pill (in general - for the less expensive 100% acrylic yarns). I think the switch to a "stiffer" yarn was a tradeoff. Now there's less pilling, though the yarn isn't as soft. Of course, it will soften up more and more as you wash it. But in the long run, your afghan or garment will look nicer with age using the newer, stiffer yarn. It just holds up better without as much pilling.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Good advice! I know that's true especially with most of the inexpensive yarns that are synthetic fibers. My husband can verify that because about ten years ago I made him an afghan and it was made with Caron yarn. It is so very soft today. I have to borrow it from him! I have never made one, or ANTHING for thatt matter for myself.


----------



## bkfauer (Mar 13, 2011)

This information was posted on KP a few weeks ago. I tried it on Red Heart yarn and was very happy with the results. I had originally washed the item and used fabric softener, but it was still rough. This method was more time consuming, but worth the effort.

HOW TO SOFTEN SCRATCHY YARN

Thanks to Leslie on Crochetbug for the Red Heart in vinegar tip!
1. Soak the scarf for 20 min in a cold vinegar solution. (Ratio of 1:64, vinegar to water should do.)
2. Rinse
3. Hand wash in cold water with shampoo. Do not agitate.
4. Rinse twice
5. Gently massage in a generous amount of hair conditioner into each part until it is saturated.
6. Let sit 10 min.
7. Soak saturated scarf in cold water for at least an hour.
8. Rinse twice.
9. Gently get rid of excess water by lightly squeezing, and rolling in a towel.
10. Block garment by laying flat to dry.
I used cheap Suave shampoo and conditioner for this, and not only is my scarf like butter, it also smells like apples.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You are dedicated - with a great result. Apples - nice.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

stands to reason on the vinegar. You use vinegar on tough meat to tenderize.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Lovely! I am going to try that myself! I have learned so much from all of you today. Thank you!


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't use Red Heart Supersaver anymore either. And I don't agree that it softens up with washing. It DOES soften some, but not much. There are other yarns available in the same price range that are much softer.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> Honestly, I was drawn to the pattern and colors of the one I bought. I am not sure the Banana Berry comes in another yarn. I will finish what I am doing (I only have about 10 in done so far) and try washing it. Thanks!


you can also wash and add fabric softener before you work with it--- put it in a net bag and throw it in the washer and then in the dryer just til dry.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> Honestly, I was drawn to the pattern and colors of the one I bought. I am not sure the Banana Berry comes in another yarn. I will finish what I am doing (I only have about 10 in done so far) and try washing it. Thanks!


Once you wash the Red Heart, it does get very soft. And the more you wash it, the softer it gets. It's a great hard wearing yarn.


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

I have used Red Heart for years and it is course to work with but everytime I wash a finished project it comes out nice and soft. Just wash it. I don't know of anything you could do to soften it without washing.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

My sis loves Red Heart Yarns...especially the supersavers...and I've used it on occasion, as well. While it is a coarse yarn while knitting, I promise it washes up and dries very soft.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Probably just some color staying chemical that washes right out.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good advice, and I agree with Super Saver being rought. Red Heart makes one of my new favorites--Light and Lofty for softness. It is no Super Saver value even with the coupons. 
If you are knitting for practical use, Super Saver is still the best buy for outerwear, with softener. 
k


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

Fabric softener does help. Different colors come out w/ different softnesses. Some are more coarse than others. Be carefull not to overdry as it won't self block. In other words it stretches out and won't go back. Also, the fab softener cuts a lot of static. :thumbup:


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

When I get a yarn that is not as soft as I would like it to be, like Red Heart, I wash the already made item but leave it to soak in the rinse cycle with extra softener in it over night. Just lift the lid of the washer to stop it. Works good on softening it up.


----------



## kdunlap3289 (Sep 26, 2011)

with everything I give or sell, I recommend using fabric softener... I've noticed some Redheart Supersaver, variegated yarns are softer than the solid colors...


----------



## kay susan (Jul 20, 2011)

ladyann442 said:


> You can put the skeins in Knee-hi stockings, tie a knot and then wash and dry through wash. You just have to let them set a couple of days to completely dry throughout. No unraveling.


Yes, this is an excellent way to freshen and/or clean yarn. I also use the knee-hi stocking as a safety container to prevent my yarn skein from falling apart when I am knitting.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

i know this sounds weird, but it works:
if you have a food steamer, just place a skein or two of red heart super saver (labels removed) in the top and steam for 5 minutes. let cool and when dry, you're ready to knit with the SOFT super saver yarn of years past. 
no washing and drying needed. no conditioner needed. 
you're just adding the step red heart omitted. problem solved.


----------



## Firecracker38 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have found that within the Red Heart SuperSaver color spectrum there seem to be different textures and yes, the coarseness of the yarn does soften with laundering.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree with Galaxy about using fabric softener in the rinse cycle; it would saturate the yarn fibers better than a dryer sheet.

Karen N.


----------



## wanderer (Dec 13, 2011)

The reason I chose RHSS for my sampler afghan was because there is no dye lot so I can always pick up more skeins. What other yarns have no dye lot? And it feels so heavy, I like that.


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

I just made a bunch of slippers out of several colors of Super Saver for Christmas. I just bought the colors that I thought would go together. Come to find out that the Fleck yarns are much softer, and as nice to work with as any inexpensive acrylics. The price is the same as the solid skeins, but notice that you get 5 oz of yarn instead of 7 oz of solids -- that's a good percentage less yarn. I do hope that the Fleck yarn is as long wearing as the solid, though, as these are slippers.
Also, I am glad to see that someone else has washed an entire skein of yarn, wrapped in a knee-hi stocking. I did not know what to do with an, ahem, soiled skein of green Super Saver (thanks, Mr. Dachshund!) but it was wash and save some, or toss. Washed perfectly clean, and so did the hosiery. Learned to keep project bags off the floor, too


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

I agree! Pound of Love IS a very nice yarn to work with & the finished project is beautiful. I also gave up with all the Red Heart Yarns because of the 'feel' of them. Yuk.

[/quote]

P.S. "Pound of Love" is a knitting worsted, acrylic, 4 skeins rolled into one large skein and with a 50% off coupon you pay $3.50...can't beat that price and it's nice and soft. I made a beautiful baby blanket out of the "Antique White".[/quote]


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

dianejohnson said:


> if you have a food steamer, just place two skeins of red heart super saver in the top and steam for 5 minutes. let cool and air dry and you are ready to knit with the soft super saver yarn of years past. no washing and drying needed. no conditioner needed. you're just adding the step red heart omitted. problem solved. now you can knit with your soft red heart yarn.


I really like this idea. I don't like to get too close to acrylic yarn with an iron...afraid I'll bump and boo boo.


----------



## kdunlap3289 (Sep 26, 2011)

my problem with pounds of yarn in the past, is that they're all tangled by the time i get to the end...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> Honestly, I was drawn to the pattern and colors of the one I bought. I am not sure the Banana Berry comes in another yarn. I will finish what I am doing (I only have about 10 in done so far) and try washing it. Thanks!


I know what you mean! I love the varigated colors of the Red Heart too. Red Heart may feel "course" while working with it, that seems to keep it from slipping off the needles like the "soft" yarns do. I've had good results using either liquid fabric softener in the rinse cycle of the machine, or using 1/2 of a dryer sheet in the dryer. The change is amazing!

Enjoy every inch of that banana berry - I sure did! It's so much fun to see the colors make a random pattern as you work. No falling asleep while working on this project!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think I used that - I'll have to check. It was very nice yarn.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

natknits said:


> If they put recycled content from bottles in the yarn it wouldn't make a difference. That plastic has been manufactured into pellets about the size of lima beans but thinner, and it goes into a mix of lots of ingredients, about which I know zero. I would think they would want to promote this yarn as an environmentally green act of responsibility.
> 
> BUT, maybe recycling isn't an advantage in yarn purchased at a regular store. Lots of us on this site seem to enjoy recycling yarn from already created pieces.


I was at Joanns yesterday and felt the 'recycled' acrylic yarn they had - I don't remember the brand - it was soft. So I think it depends on the brand.

Red Heart has boutique yarns out now and they are very soft - even softer then Red Heart Soft which is one of my favorite acrylic yarns.


----------



## HurriedHwfe (Mar 26, 2011)

No matter what kind of yarn, wash it with a little vinegar in your water. Vinegar really softens yarn. I had some that felt like sagebrush and used vinegar in the wash and it came out nice and soft. It was horrible to knit with and I vowed to never buy it again! But I might if I find it as cheap as it was before now. The knit shop I visit shared this tip with me.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Yup. Machine wash and use a fabric softener and then machine dry. It will be nice and soft and it will last forever!


----------



## cathyharrison (Sep 11, 2011)

Why do you put tennis balls in with the yarn?


----------



## kdunlap3289 (Sep 26, 2011)

I used to put tennis balls in with down jackets for drying... thought it was to keep 'em fluffed....


----------



## cathyharrison (Sep 11, 2011)

Does it really make them softer? Will it work for other fabric as well?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> I am crocheting an afghan in a cool Banana Berry multi yarn (Red Heart Super Saver). I love the colors, but it is so "not soft". Is there a way to soften it by washing it?
> Thanks!
> Lisa


Lhodge, what building in Bflo is your avatar of the bison from?


----------



## ecooper (Aug 18, 2011)

I have found the bolder colors of Red Heart are the hardest to work with. Since I already have the yarn, I complete the item and then block it using a wet cloth. Do not set the iron down on the cloth. You are just blocking it. Let cool dry before moving. My items soften up nicely.


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

The Buffalo head is on the old post office downtown. Buffalo has amazing architecture! The Richardson Complex (the old BUffalo Psych center) is soon to be re done There are still some buildings left from the Pan Am Expedition and several houses by Frank Lloyd Wright here, too!

Lhodge, what building in Bflo is your avatar of the bison from?[/quote]


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> The Buffalo head is on the old post office downtown. Buffalo has amazing architecture! The Richardson Complex (the old BUffalo Psych center) is soon to be re done There are still some buildings left from the Pan Am Expedition and several houses by Frank Lloyd Wright here, too!
> 
> Lhodge, what building in Bflo is your avatar of the bison from?


[/quote]

Thank you for sharing the beauty of Buffalo's architecture with the world. It is a well kept secret that this is a gem of a city if one only opens their eyes. Read Heritage Magazine.


----------

